# Copying files from remote computer through telnet?



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 23, 2001)

I'm wondering how you can copy files from a remote host through telnet... or rather SSH.  I've tried every possible itteration of the cp command that I can think of.  Am I missing something?


----------



## rharder (Oct 23, 2001)

There is a way, but I don't know how to start it from Terminal. I know I've sent files when using an SSH applet on my site http://iharder.net/ssh

-Rob


----------



## tony (Oct 23, 2001)

It's easy to transfer files with SSH.  Use the 'scp' command.

The ssh command is the SSH equivalent of telnet.  The SSH equivalent of rcp is 'scp'.

I've used it on OS X, so I know it works.  It's easy.

-tony


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 23, 2001)

Sweet,  thanks a bunch.  I love this board.  I've been messing around with Linux on my PC the past 3 years and I actualy thought I knew quite a bit about unix derived os's.  Once I started getting into all this I found out how little I actualy do know when it comes to terminal commands.
What would we do without the man pages?


----------

